# Box joint jig



## Mojoman (Jul 20, 2007)

I would like to build a box joint jig for my router table, does anyone have plans. Thanks Mojoman (Joe)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Joe. I don't know about plans, but Oak-Park has a nice easy set of three size jigs. So simple even I can do it. You can buy one or all three sizes. Joe if you live in the US, go to this web site, watch the demo, and judge for yourself. (us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj).


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## forunna (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont have a plan but I'll post some pictures of mine;
It is basically a board with a small Stop protruding. (pics 2 and 3)
The stop must be the same width as the router bit you use ( simple straight bit ) and not as high as the thickness of your workpiece.
I clamp it to my sled (pic 3), you could easily use a mitre guage, so that the gap between the routerbit and the stop is the same width as the bit and the stop.(e.g. 10mm bit, 10mm gap, 10mm stop). (pic 4)
To start you hold the end of the board against the stop and push the whole lot over the bit then back. Next you place the gap you just routed over the stop and do the same thing. (pic 5)
To start the other side of the joint you need to put the first board back on the stop so when you also put the new board against it you will route a whole section off the top of the new board.(Pic6)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi forunna

May I suggest using a brass guide in the router table, in that way you don't need to use a long fence...and it's always true to the bit , you can push it into the bit from the front,back,side,etc. it's always true, no need to line it up or clamp it to the router top, or line it to the top or the sides of the router table, the brass guide will do all the work for you... 

like the one below,,it just shows the slots needed.. 

=========



forunna said:


> I dont have a plan but I'll post some pictures of mine;
> It is basically a board with a small Stop protruding. (pics 2 and 3)
> The stop must be the same width as the router bit you use ( simple straight bit ) and not as high as the thickness of your workpiece.
> I clamp it to my sled (pic 3), you could easily use a mitre guage, so that the gap between the routerbit and the stop is the same width as the bit and the stop.(e.g. 10mm bit, 10mm gap, 10mm stop). (pic 4)
> ...


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*my box jig*



Mojoman said:


> I would like to build a box joint jig for my router table, does anyone have plans. Thanks Mojoman (Joe)


Here's the one I made. After you make the first cut use the piece of wood that you made a 1/4 inch slot in and slide it on the jig. This will give you the second cut.

Gary


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mojoman said:


> I would like to build a box joint jig for my router table, does anyone have plans. Thanks Mojoman (Joe)


I just LOVE the Oak Park spacer fences for this job... they work like a charm... setup one, you did it for all of them.

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showphoto.php?photo=11126


See Corey's gallery for more on the subject...

They are so easy to use!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There certainly are a lot of ingenious jigs out there, here is my present one which should soon be replaced by the one that I just won in the router forums contest.Thanks go to all who voted for me.
The jig is mounted on the sliding half of the table and can be flipped over for 1/2" joints.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> I just LOVE the Oak Park spacer fences for this job... they work like a charm... setup one, you did it for all of them.
> 
> http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showphoto.php?photo=11126
> 
> ...



Corey's great thread on the subject...
http://www.routerforums.com/project...ng-oak-park-box-jig-non-oak-park-table-2.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Watch Norm A on the DIY CHannel and catch his Shop Jigs show and he shows how he built his. Most miter guage based ones are variations of this... some have fine adjust etc. on them. If I was going to make one I would make one like Gary (seawolf21) has posted. It's an old jig which the Oak Park jigs are based on. 

Corey


----------



## HCarle (Mar 27, 2006)

The problem with all those jigs is they are not very adjustable and they are each for one size. Check out the one I made at

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=551&highlight=Hubert 

it goes from 1/8 all the way up to 3/4 and has micro adjust. I have used it for lots of stuff.


----------



## Mojoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help, Its given me what I need to build my jig, thanks again Mojojan.


----------

